# Canna - Blumenrohr



## inge50 (3. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

für alle __ Canna-Freunde!

Das ist meine Canna Lieblingsseite,

http://www.cannaparadies.eu/511228986e1070501/index.html

mit ganz vielen, tollen Informationen und Tipps.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Canna -  Blumenrohr*

Hallo Inge,

ich mag Canna und habe auch seit langem welche im Garten.
Früher war es jedoch meist so, dass sie erst blühten, kurz bevor der Frost kam. Das hat mich immer richtig geärgert. :evil

Doch in den letzten Jahren, wo bei uns die Sommer wärmer und beständiger geworden sind, freue ich mich, dass sie schon im August anfangen zu blühen. 

Danke für den Link - da wird bestimmt noch einiges Wissenswertes zu finden sein - muss ich gleich mal schauen. 

Zeig doch mal Deine Canna - hast doch bestimmt welche!?


----------



## inge50 (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Canna -  Blumenrohr*

Hallo Dodi,

jetzt hast du mich aber kalt erwischt

Ich hab dies Jahr gar keine Bilder von meinen zwei Canna Stauden gemacht. 

Das ist mir irgendwie durchgegangen, einfach nicht dran gedacht.

Aber eins hab ich noch gefunden.  

Hier kommt noch eine neue Blüte hoch, wird wohl die letzte für dieses Jahr sein  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## HaMaKi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Canna -  Blumenrohr*

Hallo Dodi, Hallo Inge,

wie schön - ihr teilt meine Begeisterung für diese faszinierenden Pflanzen. Inge, die von Dir angegebene Seite hat uns vor 2 Jahren bei den ersten Versuchen sehr geholfen. Außer tollen Fotos sind dort wirklich hilfreiche Infos zu finden. So sah's dann vor 2 Jahren in unserem Esszimmer aus (mangels Gewächshaus)  :
   
Daraus wurde dann dieses Beet:  

Dieses Jahr wurden die Pflanzmöglichkeiten kleiner und die Pflanzen grösser  :  
 

Liebe Grüsse  Marita


----------

